# Pup



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Been going back and forth with some people and I was going to get a pup from floyd when he had some available but I found someone near me that has some very nice pups. God willing I will be getting a male from this litter.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [342199] :: HONEYBUNCH PUPS


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

gamer said:


> Been going back and forth with some people and I was going to get a pup from floyd when he had some available but I found someone near me that has some very nice pups. God willing I will be getting a male from this litter.
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [342199] :: HONEYBUNCH PUPS


I could tell your pretty excited, can't wait for further info. I like your posts in the Cesar Milan thread btw.

Charge up the camera!

when are you expecting?


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

They are only a few weeks old right now. So we still have time.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

ooo I had a boy with lots of honeybunch in em he was an awesome weight puller! Congrats! Lots of pics!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> ooo I had a boy with lots of honeybunch in em he was an awesome weight puller! Congrats! Lots of pics!


Cool WP is what I was planning and conformation.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Chinadog said:


> ooo I had a boy with lots of honeybunch in em he was an awesome weight puller! Congrats! Lots of pics!


Got any pics?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

sure thing! let me dig a min. His name was zeus and all these pics were taken 1yr and under!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

1 yr.









bout 8-9mths old if I remember correctly



























and he liked to dive and blow bubbles.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

That is a nice looking dog!


----------

